# Reducing Rocky Retention



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I've just given the Rocky a nice clean out, and for the first time I remembered to weigh in the first handful of beans, and the corresponding grind.

6g

looking at other retention figures on here, that doesn't seem too bad.

I did tip it upside down, gave it a bang and a shake it all about before I started taking it apart. Next time I strip it, I will try and keep the retained grinds in place, to see where they gather.

It will be interesting to see how much has gone into dead space, to slowly rot away







, and how much is in the feed path, awaiting the next shot.

Then project RRR will try to reduce that figure.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could try using / modifying something to add as a "plunger" in the bean hopper which pushes any grinds lurking out from the grind chamber to the chute. I used a costabucks bean tin with a plastic resealable lid which then had a slightly bigger piece of card cut to overlap acting as a seal (best use for the tin or contents!)

John


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

johnealey said:


> You could try using / modifying something to add as a "plunger" in the bean hopper which pushes any grinds lurking out from the grind chamber to the chute. I used a costabucks bean tin with a plastic resealable lid which then had a slightly bigger piece of card cut to overlap acting as a seal (best use for the tin or contents!)
> 
> John


You mean the 'ClickClack' lid modification.






Had one on my Rocky.

But I have a confession. I bought it (the Click Clack container and lid) and fitted it to the machine and enjoyed the advantage of a better sealed hopper and a bit less noise from the machine. But... in six years I didn't actually realise that the lid would also serve as a fabulous device for purging the residual coffee from the machine after use... I just either forgot or didn't realise. Dohh! And when I DID start to use it to get rid of the leftovers in the chute... well, my word, what an effective tool it was. It completely emptied the nooks and crannies within the machine.

Trouble is they're not easy to source in the UK now. I recall they came from New Zealand or suchlike. Worth seeking one out though.

I left my lid on my machine when I sold it. I actually wish I hadn't and would have much preferred to have given it to someone who would have appreciated it. As it was the machine went to someone (on this forum) who couldn't be bothered to advise safe receipt or acknowledge the machines's safe delivery to him .... twas a shame and I wish someone a little more appreciative had bought it. It was pristine and cheap - I even sent them, separately, a spare stick on index label for any future re-calibration... and did I get an acknowledgement?... did I billhooks.


----------

